# Lapierre Tecnic 200 Bitte Kaufberatung



## bambitam (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ein Freund von mir würde sich gerne dieses Bike kaufen und wüsste gerne ob es etwas taugt. Er würde es für kleinere Touren an "Wald und Wiese" gebrauchen.

Für mehr würde sein Geld leider nicht reichen (max 450)

Würde us freuen wenn uns einer weiterhelfen könnte... 

*Lapierre Tecnic 200 *

Frame :  Alloy 6061 
Shock absorber :  - 
Fork : Suntour XCM 100mm PM Disc White 
Headset : LP PFF Tech 
Bottom Bracket : CH 51 cartridge 
Crankset : Shimano FCM191 24x34x42 
Stem : Alloy 90mm Black 
Seatpost : Alloy 27,2 x 350 Black 
Handlesbars : Steel Riser 25.4 X 620mm Black 
Front derailleur : Shimano C050 31.8mm 
Rear derailleur : Shimano Acera 
Brakes :  A-headset 1""1/8 Black 
Shifters :  Shimano STEF50 
Saddle :  Shimano Disc BRM416 160/160 
Wheel :  Mach1 Exe 32 h / JT + Shimano hubs 
Sprocket :  Shimano 8S HG30 11X32 
Tires : Hutchinson Python 26x2.00 
Weight : 13.9kg 
Size :  36-41-46-51-56 


DANKE


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. November 2010)

Taugt!  Für den Einsatz voll ausreichend und in der Preisklasse ein echt gutes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambitam (23. November 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Deleted 268303 (24. März 2013)

Hallo 
Vielleicht bist du ja im Forum noch aktiv, deshalb meine Frage:
Hast du das Lapierre noch und wenn ja, planst du das eventuell im Laufe des Jahres zu verkaufen? 

Hintergrund ist der, dass mir mein Lapierre Tecnic 200 letztes Jahr gestohlen wurde und ich an dem Typ hänge, es diesen aber nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen gibt :/

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bastithepro (28. April 2013)

Tampinzka schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vielleicht bist du ja im Forum noch aktiv, deshalb meine Frage:
> Hast du das Lapierre noch und wenn ja, planst du das eventuell im Laufe des Jahres zu verkaufen?
> 
> ...




Suchst du immer noch eins? Ich verkaufe eins.


----------



## Deleted 268303 (28. April 2013)

Na das ist ja super. Ich suche nämlich noch. Welche Rahmengröße hat es denn und es ist auch dieses weiß-rote? Und woher kommst du denn?


----------

